# Starz new logo/station bug



## syphix

If you thought the Starz station bug was annoying before, take a look at their NEW one...










Luckily, it doesn't stay on the screen all the time (not even as a watermark)...but when it appears, it's distracting! :down:

EDIT/UPDATE: It actually stays onscreen for a LONG time...up to 4-5 minutes...then repeats every 10 minutes or so! VERY annoying!


----------



## Brian Hanasky

Kinda bright isn't it


----------



## richiephx

It sucks


----------



## alexjb12

Wow... That’s way too bright and distracting for a channel we're paying for...I hope they go back to the watermark


----------



## phatmatt1215

I'll be putting something on my TV to cover it up whenever I get a starz free preview.


----------



## scuba_tim

You'd think 25 million dollars for a new logo would include some focus groups, who should have shot this down. These on screen logos, banners, etc are out of control.

http://www.engadgethd.com/2008/03/31/starz-drops-25-million-on-new-logo-marketing-initiative/


----------



## reweiss

What about potential screen burn-in? That is a bright logo


----------



## Earl Bonovich

Since this was not DirecTV related, thread moved


----------



## scuba_tim

reweiss said:


> What about potential screen burn-in? That is a bright logo


4-5 min is not that long, though if it gets starz to remove the logo then more power to ya.


----------



## crashHD

That's a shame. For only $24 million, I could have told them the old one was better, so they should stick with it.


----------



## syphix

Starz's new marketing campaign is supposed to begin April 7th. Right now, the new channel bug only appears on Starz East & West HD...at least, those are the only channels I've seen it on.

We need to nip this in the bud before it spreads! Contact Starz Entertainment, LLC in Englewood, Colorado and express your dislike of such a distracting channel bug on a channel you specifically subscribe to! * (720) 852-7700*

They must be playing with the length of the logo onscreen, though, as I just saw it appear and disappear in a matter of a minute or so (on Starz West HD).


----------



## scuba_tim

And with a free preview weekend coming up 4/10-13, it's a great time to raise a voice. 
"I was going to switch, but then I saw this most annoying logo on the screen" might actually carry some weight.


----------



## Guest

syphix said:


> We need to nip this in the bud before it spreads! Contact Starz Entertainment, LLC in Englewood, Colorado and express your dislike of such a distracting channel bug on a channel you specifically subscribe to! * (720) 852-7700*


Great way to spend millions of dollars - a marketing campaign designed to irritate paying customers. If they keep this up, they are going to start getting cancellations. I'm not paying premium prices to be annoyed and distracted. I can get any of those same movies from Netflix and watch them bug-free in 1080P.


----------



## syphix

Maybe they're listening...I caught this station bug on Starz Comedy HD this afternoon:










Not as distracting, and it's a watermark...and it was only up for about 30-45 seconds.


----------



## scuba_tim

Nice, syphinx. Now let's see if it holds through Starz free preview weekend!


----------



## pez2002

great i have this channel and have to sit through 1800# crap


----------



## ThomasM

pez2002 said:


> great i have this channel and have to sit through 1800# crap


Hee hee. They can show that 800 number as much as they want since I don't pay for STARZ! and have no intention of dialing it! Good luck getting the Best Buy gift card if you subscribe. I fought with STARZ! and DirecTV for six months to get the "$25 bill credit" when I stupidly subscribed sometime back in response to one of there promos. Never again.

STARZ! was the first premium network to irritate customers with their on-screen channel bugs and squashing the closing credits of films to push future programming or show silly "making of" garbage.

I think HBO/Cinemax is the only premium left that runs films UNINTERRUPTED by channel bugs and interrupted closing credits. But it's been awhile since I watched either so I may be wrong.

At least the premiums haven't picked up that AWFUL new policy the OTA networks have of pushing upcoming programs with constant on-screen promos during current shows. (yet)


----------



## syphix

Nope...watched a bit of Starz yesterday and their ugly LOUD logo was plastered on the screen, distracting from the movie.

:down:


----------



## cartrivision

ThomasM said:


> At least the premiums haven't picked up that AWFUL new policy the OTA networks have of pushing upcoming programs with constant on-screen promos during current shows. (yet)


Oh yes they have. Showtime was hawking the premier of "The Tudors" that way.... at least on top of some of their other Showtime produced programming.


----------



## mike1977

For general movie watching, why subscribe to premium channels anymore (which AREN'T supposed to be bug-ridden at all of any kind since that is the purpose for us subscribing in the first place to them...to NOT see ANYTHING extra over the presentation like we do on regular channels) when there is Netflix for one monthly fee and can request to see anything not marred and not have to worry about a movie you want to see is only showing on the one you don't subscribe to?

And if they must show them on HD premium channels so people will not to confuse whatever with what station (like Joe Schmo would say he watched it on HBO when it was in fact on Showtime) or as a measure against piracy, then they should always, ALWAYS be very light and very transparent...not really noticable with a colored cloud bordering it. THAT is the very far they should go as far as showing something during the presentation that is not part of it.


----------



## Guest

mike1977 said:


> For general movie watching, why subscribe to premium channels anymore (which AREN'T supposed to be bug-ridden at all of any kind since that is the purpose for us subscribing in the first place to them...to NOT see ANYTHING extra over the presentation like we do on regular channels) when there is Netflix for one monthly fee and can request to see anything not marred and not have to worry about a movie you want to see is only showing on the one you don't subscribe to?


I'm getting fed up with that glaring Starz bug. I was watching "The Game Plan" last night and the bug was coming on the screen every 15 minutes or so and staying there for about 5 minutes. It's like trying to watch a movie while someone is shining a flashlight in your face. I'm going to write to Starz and complain. If they don't clean up their act, I can just as easily watch any of those same movies on Blu-ray and cancel Starz.


----------



## Nick

Don't waste your breath complaining here >:ramblinon< write letters, send emails, make phone calls!
Let your voice be heard! :soapbox:


----------



## GaryPotter

I seems like all channels are going out of their way just to annoy consumers at every turn. We pay for the damn channel, stop putting tons of pointless crap on the screen.


----------



## Guest

Nick said:


> Don't waste your breath complaining here >:ramblinon< write letters, send emails, make phone calls!
> Let your voice be heard! :soapbox:


Pretty skimpy contact information on the Starz website. Just a corporate address, no e-mail. I guess they don't like getting complaints. I'll have to do some digging to find out how to contact them. Let me know if you're aware of any other source of contact information for Starz.


----------



## B Newt

I would like to see the person who invented these things drop dead of a brain hemorrhage! Oh speaking of brain damage check this out !

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x5odhh_pop-corn-telephone-portable-micr


----------

